# Buying the coralife CF 65w light question



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Alright so i guess im settling with this light for my 29gal, which equates to 2.24wpg. Question is when this current 65w 6700K CF bulb is burnt out, there is no replacement Coralife 65w 6700K bulb out there, they only sell the 55w, which means i have to settle for 55w and thats downgrading from what i would have. What do I do in this situation? Should I just buy the 65w 10,000k bulb as the replacement bulb? Advice? Thanks!

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...p;N=2004+113345

*edit* Wait! Would this bulb be good as a replacement? 65w dual 6700k/10,000k? Does dual mean 2 single bulbs or 1 bulb with both combined spectrums?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...fm?pcatid=13314


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

10k is good. 67k is too yellow. Dual means 1 is daylight and other is actinic.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hmm but its for freshwater and it says 6700k/10000k. I'm looking at the first one, 22" SunPaq Dual Daylight 6700ºK/10000ºK 65W. Is that good?

And would that fit in the 24 inch coralife fixture? Because the original stock one is 21", just want to be sure.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

They make an exact replacement. 65W 6700k PC.

http://www.esuweb.com/cardfile.asp?ItemNum...elationship=269
http://www.esuweb.com/cardfile.asp?ItemNum...elationship=269
If your only looking at the DR F&S site they simply don't have it. 
One of my LFS carries that bulb. But not all do.

You do not want an acintic bulb. it will do nothing for your plants. a 6700/10,000K would be cool as would a 8000K you can probably find AGA 8000K for around 15-20 bucks on DR F&S but those are 55w 21" bulbs


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hmm are you sure the one im looking at is actinic? I see the actinic ones, but im looking at the first one, 6700/10000k dual daylight, i dont see the words actinic on it, just wanna make sure. thanks!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

no no the 6700/10,00 is not an acentic. I was just commenting because you mentioned accintic in your previous postings. I also was looking at that SunPaq bulb. if you get it you're going to have to let me know how you like it. 
I just wanted to let you know that thyey do have replacements for the bulbs in the aqualights. I have that same fixture. I dig the bulb that came with the fixture.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ooh i see, well im buying the coralife fixture with the 6700k bulb included, and buying 1 of the sunpaq 6700k/10,000k as replacements for future use. 67 and 10k are the combined spectrums of both right? Hm I think it would look nice I hope. I'll let you know once I try it out!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

It is a 50/50 bulb that is 50% 6700 and 50% 10,000K so yeah you get a semi blend of the two spectrums. 
the aqualight you're getting is the same one I have on my 20L
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...9798&st=20#

I dig the lamp i just don't like how it dosen't span the whole tank. But getting the leggs for the fxture really helps in reguard to spreading the light around the tank. I reccomend getting the mounting leggs and not have the fixture sitting directly on the tank.


----------

